# what the fu$@?!



## SHIMIZU (Nov 27, 2004)

AtiTool is saying that my X800PRO have 16 active pipes! But i didnt do any mod yet! Is it a program bug, or my card came pre moded, or what?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 27, 2004)

Well in a product description for the X800 Pro on this link it says "With up to 16 pipelines"


----------



## Saxon (Nov 27, 2004)

Was this card by chance a Gigabyte card?


----------



## SHIMIZU (Nov 27, 2004)

Saxon said:
			
		

> Was this card by chance a Gigabyte card?


yes... why?


----------



## IIDX (Nov 27, 2004)

The gigabyte cards come with the pipes unlocked already! Enjoy you lucky bum


----------



## SHIMIZU (Nov 27, 2004)

WOHOO!! thanks guys!


----------



## zealot`grr (Nov 28, 2004)

dude, that's crazy


----------

